
The greening of the grid: Demystifying solar inverters - girishmhatre500
https://eengenious.com/the-greening-of-the-grid-demystifying-solar-inverters/
======
yagnaumsys
Very Informative. InPhase Power Technologies Private Limited manufactures
“world class” solar inverters in India that are completely designed &
developed In India. (They also used high quality components from Texas
Instruments.) The Inphase inverter received an Award of Excellence for
"Innovation in Renewable Energy and Power Quality Solutions" on May 3rd 2016,
by the Union Minister, Government of India

------
RichardKWallace
“I agree that the solar inverter is a fertile field for engineering
innovation. This short video is a good, quick overview:
[http://goo.gl/VkqaFs](http://goo.gl/VkqaFs)

------
andyers
Nice information for how to evaluate and select the right digital controller
for your design

